# DEVILS LAKE WALLEYE FISHING



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go shallow - pitch cranks.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

hire someone to take you out. the lake is too huge to try and fish it without knowing it. Here is a guy I hire every year out of Minnewauken, and he's awesome! Put me on some huge 'eyes.

http://www.mcquoidguides.com/


----------

